# Schools refuse to teach children to think for themselves



## Jim ryan (Jul 22, 2015)

Now class sit there and be quiet. Now class read page 1 through five. Now class I have 10 questions on the board in which you must answer according to the five pages you read.  Hey, there will be no talking  without my permission. 

 Joan come up here and write the answer to the first question.  Now we will have six other children come out and give answers to these questions and then go home tonight read the next five pages of homework that it says, come back in and we will test you on that homework tomorrow. 

Never ever question your teachers about anything, because that means that you think you're smarter than the teachers or that all children are dumber than all the teachers.

Never ever question your teachers about anything, because that means that you think you're smarter than the teachers or that all children are dumber than all the teachers.

 The so-called educational system in America and across the world is a joke. What it is, is a way to teach children to become cubicle smart, so they can fit into their little cubicle lives and never know anything else other then, follow the bouncing Red ball, that  authorities have always demanded.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 22, 2015)

Teachers are always going to push their own ideas on our impressionable children and there isn't much we can do about that.  It's up to the parents to teach their kids how to think for themselves and stop telling them that the teacher is smarter than they are.  In most cases they are not.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 22, 2015)

What fucking school did you go to?


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 22, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Now class sit there and be quiet. Now class read page 1 through five. Now class I have 10 questions on the board in which you must answer according to the five pages you read.  Hey, there will be no talking  without my permission.
> 
> Joan come up here and write the answer to the first question.  Now we will have six other children come out and give answers to these questions and then go home tonight read the next five pages of homework that it says, come back in and we will test you on that homework tomorrow.
> 
> ...



I was always curious.  Why was my favorite word at home and school.  My nose was always in the book when not playing or sports.
We did not have TV till 6 PM.  There were not many shows that I would watch.  My books were my video game and internet.

Maybe the teachers should leave the last 15 minutes just for relative question, as a class or individually.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 22, 2015)

Republicans have been very vocal in their objection to teaching critical thinking. 

And now, Texasss is removing intelligent content from text books. They're also removing Thomas Jefferson from American history books because he 'didn't contribute much'. 

We would do well to remember this when considering voting for Rick (oops) Perry - for ANYTHING.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 22, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Now class sit there and be quiet. Now class read page 1 through five. Now class I have 10 questions on the board in which you must answer according to the five pages you read.  Hey, there will be no talking  without my permission.
> ...


 
 I went to a Catholic church and school and from everything that I saw and reflect back on, everything was taught over and over and over again, for probably two weeks at a time.  Think about your addition subtraction and multiplication tables. Think about spelling. 

 Something else to consider, if all the people are sitting around saying thinking and doing the exact same things, why would anyone in their right mind think that they are going to get something new from that? 

 SJ, our parents were taught in the exact same manner and the exact same things basically.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 22, 2015)

by what is said, the people in Mensa think that they are smart. From my point of view, the people in Mensa have a better memory, but basically they are not really smarter. 

 Just consider all of the learning and all of the teaching and all of the resources dedicated to each person in the world. Isn't it a shame that they can't give back anything new and don't you think they would like to? 

 Luddly,  all of the politicians are taught to accept bribes, how smart can they be? Everything depends on everything else, just as everyone depends on everyone else.  EDEE


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 22, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> by what is said, the people in Mensa think that they are smart. From my point of view, the people in Mensa have a better memory, but basically they are not really smarter.
> 
> Just consider all of the learning and all of the teaching and all of the resources dedicated to each person in the world. Isn't it a shame that they can't give back anything new and don't you think they would like to?
> 
> Luddly,  all of the politicians are taught to accept bribes, how smart can they be? Everything depends on everything else, just as everyone depends on everyone else.  EDEE



IQ tests are not about memory but the ability reason and see pasterns, what comes next.

There are groups for those with higher IQ than what Mensa minimum requires.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 23, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > by what is said, the people in Mensa think that they are smart. From my point of view, the people in Mensa have a better memory, but basically they are not really smarter.
> ...



The next time one of those groups or people tell you how smart they are, ask them what they have contributed to society or science, that no one else has ever contributed before and then you will see how smart they are or not.

 It is claimed by the government that only the smartest people become these politicians and leaders. The next time they make such claims, ask them what they have given to society that no one else has ever given before.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 23, 2015)

All education involves a measure of indoctrination.

It used to be that colleges were the places to really challenge what you learned in secondary school but now even colleges are nothing but PC indoctrination centers


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 23, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Now class sit there and be quiet. Now class read page 1 through five. Now class I have 10 questions on the board in which you must answer according to the five pages you read.  Hey, there will be no talking  without my permission.
> 
> Joan come up here and write the answer to the first question.  Now we will have six other children come out and give answers to these questions and then go home tonight read the next five pages of homework that it says, come back in and we will test you on that homework tomorrow.
> 
> ...




Flunked out of summer school, kid?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Now class sit there and be quiet. Now class read page 1 through five. Now class I have 10 questions on the board in which you must answer according to the five pages you read.  Hey, there will be no talking  without my permission.
> ...



be honest------you had an opened book on your lap-------under the desk........
I got caught lots of time-----but never stopped


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Jim ryan said:
> ...



for boredom not to cheat on exams.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 23, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> All education involves a measure of indoctrination.
> 
> It used to be that colleges were the places to really challenge what you learned in secondary school but now even colleges are nothing but PC indoctrination centers



 I agree, but there is a coming storm and we will need all of the talents that we can produce.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 23, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > All education involves a measure of indoctrination.
> ...





What "storm" would that be?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jul 23, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Now class sit there and be quiet. Now class read page 1 through five. Now class I have 10 questions on the board in which you must answer according to the five pages you read.  Hey, there will be no talking  without my permission.
> 
> Joan come up here and write the answer to the first question.  Now we will have six other children come out and give answers to these questions and then go home tonight read the next five pages of homework that it says, come back in and we will test you on that homework tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Some schools do, the "non-traditional" sorta ones. Public schools by and large are glorified baby sitters with books. If you want academics, either home-school or private school.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 23, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > All education involves a measure of indoctrination.
> ...


We're not producing talent

We grade on a curve and give everyone a trophy


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 23, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Now class sit there and be quiet. Now class read page 1 through five. Now class I have 10 questions on the board in which you must answer according to the five pages you read.  Hey, there will be no talking  without my permission.
> 
> Joan come up here and write the answer to the first question.  Now we will have six other children come out and give answers to these questions and then go home tonight read the next five pages of homework that it says, come back in and we will test you on that homework tomorrow.
> 
> ...




That is some bitter BS.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



of course boredom-----I was so bored in one of my junior high classes---that I used to read the dictionary-----it was the only book back there


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 23, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Now class sit there and be quiet. Now class read page 1 through five. Now class I have 10 questions on the board in which you must answer according to the five pages you read.  Hey, there will be no talking  without my permission.
> ...



 I would have to disagree Delta four,  respectfully.  However, I could be wrong. In which case I would ask anyone to point out which schools teach children how to think for themselves and explain the curriculum that teaches that, if you will, please and thank you.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 23, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



How right you are sir.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 23, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



 For children, or at least most of them, it is not about cheating, and it is about boredom, because  of the ignorance in 200 years of teaching.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 23, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Jim ryan said:
> ...




How about you prove that no school does, numbskull? You probably haven't been inside a school since you flunked out of Jr High.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 23, 2015)

When people speak to those who offer nothing more than hate and childish ignorance, we give them press. By doing that, we encourage them to do the same ignorant things over and over again,  of course we all know that.   However, it seems that those people do not realize that. That is a sad marker of the American teaching system.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 23, 2015)

People that offer intelligent insights and enjoy corrective criticism, look forward to those who use respect for those reasons.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 23, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Jim ryan said:
> ...



Charter schools, satellite schools, specialty schools, many private schools have that freedom and experience to try differing methods and not stuck with some state or national curriculum and expectation to push as many though the systems as possible, but rather focuses on excellence, high grades and the individual ability of the child.
Teachers should not judge by how many pass but on the scores of those children individually and as a class group.  On putting out the highest standard of eduction and ability of the students that will become our future.  To smarten up the weak not dummy down the strong for a curve.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 23, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



 I wish I didn't have to disagree with you, but I do. However, if you could show the curriculum that teaches children to think for themselves, I will be glad to say I'm wrong and happy that you are correct.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 23, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...





...........................


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 23, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Jim ryan said:
> ...




Best Practices In Education

Academic Failure - International Test Scores - Poor TIMSS Results

Rankings Of Countries In Math And Science - Business Insider

Why Students in Some Countries Do Better - Education Next Education Next

If Massachusetts Were A Country Its Students Would Rank 9th In The World - Forbes


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 23, 2015)

Let me know when you want to speak to the subject. 

 You talk about testing and yet you talk nothing of how to teach children to think for themselves.  how much difference is there between countries test scores? It is but a slight difference.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 23, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Let me know when you want to speak to the subject.
> 
> You talk about testing and yet you talk nothing of how to teach children to think for themselves.  how much difference is there between countries test scores? It is but a slight difference.



If teaching was a formula that could be repeated everyone would do it.  Teaching involves caring for the students more than the paycheck.  It is the freedom to experiment to some degree that helps some teachers.  It matters when testing is of the highest expectations.
I used to tutor and gave lectures to students.  I tried to get children to challenge themselves and still have fun. To be proud of their accomplishments not compare themselves to everyone else.  I was not required to have a teaching degree.  I even had some that skipped grades when testing began the next year.
There was not curriculum.  I used the text books given to the students and added what worked best or me.
I was not raised on the US system and tried to teach my own children according their strengths and weaknesses.  I wanted to home school my daughter when we moved and the school want to keep her with her age peers and not in a class that meet her abilities.  My application for home schooling was turned down.
If you can turn a game of tiddly winks into an education and thought process, you do what works.
Student are not carbon copies and nor should teaching methods be.

Check with schools that have the highest test scores or that have the highest number of college graduates what their methods are.

I can't hand you a curriculum and tell you to use this.

JMHO, examples of content of standard tests for graduation should be given to the teachers and they should find their own way to make sure the student are ready, even if that means holding some back till they are ready.

I think I learned more outside of the class room than in.  I moved a lot so I had to contend with not just new schools but new methods and new languages as well.  Not all my classes were even in English.  Often I had subjects in three different languages in a given school year, and in some cases with differing age groups as well suited my skills.
While beginning secondary school I helped my father study for his bar exams and commercial pilot captains license in the same year.  His law classes were not all in the same language either.  Seeing him start two new carriers helped motivate me.

I don't think there is a perfect formula.  It depends on the student and the teacher.  Some brains are memory oriented and some are more abstract thinkers.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Let me know when you want to speak to the subject.
> 
> You talk about testing and yet you talk nothing of how to teach children to think for themselves.  how much difference is there between countries test scores? It is but a slight difference.



a beginning

Future success could be determined early - Business Insider


----------



## Politico (Jul 24, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> What fucking school did you go to?


That racist one.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know when you want to speak to the subject.
> ...



 You put forward a lot.  You deserve a lot more.   it would be fairly easy to build a curriculum for teaching children to think for themselves, but the school system by way of the government and even the private schools, don't want to do that for several reasons. 

 If you were a government that could be controlled by the vote, while you were taking bribes and putting forth the rich and powerful over all else, would you want really intelligent people voting you out? 

 If you were a teacher, would you really want children to point out when there are weaknesses in what you say or when you're wrong?


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know when you want to speak to the subject.
> ...



Ask the entire staff of the business insider, which one of them have ever brought a new thought to the world.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Ignorant selfish voters keep  fully corrupt  politicians in the office, because they were never taught to think for themselves. All of that will lead to the destruction of each Empire.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> it would be fairly easy to build a curriculum for teaching children to think for themselves...




Why haven't you done so?


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > it would be fairly easy to build a curriculum for teaching children to think for themselves...
> ...



 The whole time that I have said anything on this thread or any other thread, that you have chosen to make remarks on, every one of your remarks have been negative. So ask me again why.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

if a man or woman has an open mind, they first asked questions, before the challenge or make statements that imply childish Innuendo or name-calling.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jim ryan said:
> ...




In other words, you're full of shit and just repeating a few phrases you heard somewhere without the slightest understanding of what they mean.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Schools teach your children just enough to do their jobs and nothing more. Those teachers were taught by other teachers the same exact things your parents were taught, by the exact same things those same teachers predecessors were taught. You can follow the bouncing Redball or you can decide to think outside the box and demand more for your children or remain subject to the whims of others for your entire life times and your children as well.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

when teaching a child. If a child picks up a stick, what will that child do with that stick and why? Are you smart enough to understand all the ramifications of that one simple question?  if so, join the conversation.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

If a child tells a teacher that they are wrong and starts to Express exactly why,, what do you think that teachers going to do?

That teacher seeing where that child is headed, will cut that child off and shut them down before they ever get a chance to iterate what they want in front of the whole class. That's the teaching status  around the world. The teachers always smarter than the student,  in every way shape and form. They are perfect beings, don't you know. A child can never know something that a teacher doesn't, because the pride in each human being will not allow such. Sarcasm off.

If one child proves one teacher is wrong in even one way, the teacher will lose control, isn't that right?


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Teaching or teachers is a misnomer.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

A better name for those that would help children to understand, might be or should be, moderators.  by such, children would not challenge the moderators, but each other, with the moderator simply guiding the discussion and empowering it at every moment.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

if you challenge a teacher,  as a student, proving that teacher wrong, how do you think that teacher is going to feel about that, especially in front of the whole class? if you challenge a scientist that is supposed to know a whole lot more than you, just like all teachers, how do you think he is going to react, if you prove him wrong?

How do you think science as a whole is going to react, if you prove that science as a whole is ignorant on one or more levels,  especially if you are not a scientist, a PhD or even a college graduate?

 Do you think that all children in the world think the exact same thoughts and in, especially, the exact same way? 

 it is even said, "out of the mouths of babes. "


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Challenge everything, leave no stone unturned and help others to do the same.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

I am not here to make other people look stupid, I am here to help them and their children to become so much more.  Challenge me with respect and I will always give you the respect you deserve. We don't all think the same way we don't all have the same information And we don't all research in the same exact manner or for the same exact reasons. I am here to advance childhood learning, through other people that are able to understand what is being offered and why.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> If a child tells a teacher that they are wrong and starts to Express exactly why,, what do you think that teachers going to do?
> 
> That teacher seeing where that child is headed, will cut that child off and shut them down before they ever get a chance to iterate what they want in front of the whole class. That's the teaching status  around the world. The teachers always smarter than the student,  in every way shape and form. They are perfect beings, don't you know. A child can never know something that a teacher doesn't, because the pride in each human being will not allow such. Sarcasm off.
> 
> If one child proves one teacher is wrong in even one way, the teacher will lose control, isn't that right?



Why can't teachers be wrong?  Why can't they learn from their student?  Why can't student bring a different perspective to the learning?
You think teachers know everything or can stay up to date with every bit of new research or new theories?
Teachers are human too.
I was always presenting new articles and news items to my teachers.  I was always challenging them outside of the text books, which were often outdated.
If done in a rational manner, why should that make the teacher loose control?


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

To be honest, which will make no friends here, I would say to you that I am smarter than the super majority of people in the world. However, in that same statement it makes me look stupid, because it would make the super majority of people in the world hate me.  If I can help to make other people smarter, then inadvertently, they will help to make me smarter,  as long as I don't think that I can know everything.  as a matter of fact, I can only know but a tiny bit of the world, just as all of us. 

I use cause-and-effect and proof, for everything that I claim. Science claims there can be no proof and yet I can prove that is a lie, if anybody is interested in that challenge.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > If a child tells a teacher that they are wrong and starts to Express exactly why,, what do you think that teachers going to do?
> ...



 by your words, you are an exception. 
 however, I ask you to consider the following.   if a teacher teaches 50 students in the classroom, does that teacher say to the students he/she could be wrong?

 does that teacher then say to the class, class, if you can prove I am wrong, please do so now? 

 with all honesty, is that how you taught?


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

every single teacher in the schools that I went to, became very angry if you challenged them.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Teachers should challenge students  minds, they should not suppress them with over bearing demands, that they are right and that's the way it is.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Teachers should be moderators, taking away the conflict of interest in the teachers or students pride.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Jim ryan said:
> ...



Perhaps if the question is raised the students can do their own research and put it in writing or make a presentation so the whole class can learn?  You think that scientists and experts in their field are not getting ideas or awarding scholarships to student who come up with new ideas or that can prove mistakes, and potentially seeking to hire them for their companies/organization?

Learning should never be one way.  You just run in circles and repeat poor education.

Teachers or anyone should never stop learning or asking question.

My body might and sometimes my mind fail me but I try to exercise my brain and challenge myself, and hopefully others when ever possible.  I am constantly sharing information and ideas (and sometimes jokes, beautiful quotes and images along the way).
I can't go before students or even sit through classes to learn from others, but I can still be of help and inspire others.  I can share my experiences and even mistake so others might learn or take action.  I may be mute (nearly), my fingers might trip over themselves and my grammar or attempts to proof what I say might be skipped in an attempt to keep up with my mind and slow fingers, but I can still speak in my own way.  I might skip around to different subject, interests, sites and forums or spend time on my own sites and publications but I don't want to stop thinking or learning.  There might be a better opinion of point of view.  There might be someone that is better able to articulate a similar idea.  There might be other sources and research to can help prove or disprove what I say.  Maybe some can improve on or advance my own thoughts.  That is part of life.  That is all part of learning and teaching?  It is part of helping other to think or act for themselves.

I am fully aware there are people out there who are smarter or that have more information than I do.  That is the beauty of being online and accessing so much information and ideas.  As long as the mind is busy you can't fully focus on other limitations or pain.  Exercising the brain release endorphins.  I don't feel locked in even when there are times when my body demands I am.

This is fun and educational for me and hopefully for others as well.



.................and sometimes I am just an egotistical superior bitch, justifiable or not.  It is part of being human.  Idiots, bigots and intentional misinformation irritate me.  I can even irritate myself when I reread earlier text.  I read thing I have written on a forum and actually argued both sides of an issue because I did not pay attention to the screen name or avatar, and did not remember having written the piece.  It sound so different when you read something later on, or maybe I try to change/improve the tone of what I say.

So what?  This is just part of life.  Perfection is an ideal we can only inspire to but not quite reach.  Keeps things interesting.

Dullness is the touch of death.  Even stupidity can be a challenge and fun.  Life should be fun.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



The field of science does not allow outsiders. The field of teaching demands, while not allowing children  or those less connected or less monied, to challenge.

So many people have theirs and either don't care or won't help children to have their's. From your words, I don't suspect that you are one of those.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> The field of science does not allow outsiders. The field of teaching demands, while not allowing children  or those less connected or less monied, to challenge.....




And you _think_ you know this because...?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> every single teacher in the schools that I went to, became very angry if you challenged them.




Maybe it just never occurred to you that you were not "challenging" anything, but rather being an annoying idiot.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> What fucking school did you go to?


I was gonna say, it's been that whey since before public school came into existence, but some have a selective memory of the Catholic Nuns beating your knuckles with a yard stick for muttering a sound in class....


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> if a teacher teaches 50 students in the classroom, does that teacher say to the students he/she could be wrong?
> 
> does that teacher then say to the class, class, if you can prove I am wrong, please do so now?
> ....




Of course, you bitter little idiot.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 24, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > The field of science does not allow outsiders. The field of teaching demands, while not allowing children  or those less connected or less monied, to challenge.....
> ...



Feelings


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Schools teach your children just enough to do their jobs and nothing more. ....




When was the last time you set foot inside a classroom, dopey?


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Children rarely if ever, offer anything of value.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Children rarely if ever, offer anything of value.



That's a weird way of saying I believe children are our future.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Children rarely if ever, offer anything of value.


Considering you have no value system for children I can see why you say those things...


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> If a child tells a teacher that they are wrong and starts to Express exactly why,, what do you think that teachers going to do?




Listen, and point out where the child may be correct or incorrect. Squirrelly little headcases like you will take this as a threat to their malformed little egos and start imagining things.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Levy's antibiotic claim
New science by Jim Ryan
The scientist levy tested bacteria. During this test he cultured approximately 10 million antibiotic resistant bacteria and in this test, one non- antibiotic resistant bacteria developed.
In all of those years Mr. Levy never thought to reverse his experiment, to see if 10 million non-antibiotic resistant bacteria that were cultured would produce one that was antibiotic resistant, as I believe would happen.

After I had made this claim over five years ago, I believe science is now catching up in this area. I also believe after I had made mention that science could use bacteria to manipulate other bacteria, in formulating cures for diseases such as asthma. However I don't believe that the pharmaceutical companies want to cure.
Report Abuse

Within the pharmaceutical companies, you will find that everything is geared towards making medicine, instead of cures. 

All the American people paid for all of the infrastructure and all of the teaching for medicine we also paid for all of the hospitals and all of that infrastructure, only to have Congress give all of that away to their friends and bribers. 
If doctors kept such close records of all of the information on patients and put it into one central system, that was programmed to find similarities, opposites and such, science could advance in leaps and bounds. However, since pharmaceutical companies are hell-bent on keeping what they have, everything will be structured towards making new medicines instead of cures.

I feel sure that the pharmaceutical companies have something like this, but anything gleaned from such will only be used to make new medicine instead of cures.

How can Americans be so nasty as to watch people suffer and sell them pills, instead of the cure, that people with a heart would do?
Americans are always saying that we care.
Why did the American Congress give away everything the American people paid for to such bloodsucking leeches?
Report Abuse
3 
It seems the very American bloodsucking leeches vote from the dark, instead of speaking to the subject as a person of integrity. How many Americans are such degraded morons?


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Children rarely if ever, offer anything of value.
> ...



Of the children that I speak of are those like unkotare, but perhaps you didn't consider such.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Jim ryan said:
> ...


then use his name and not a generalization to target your audience.........oui....


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Children rarely if ever, offer anything of value.
> ...



If you can, show us one intelligent thing that unkotare has brought to the board, that no one else has ever brought before and then perhaps you can defend his childish Innuendo and name-calling?


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



If you wish to give idiots press, that is your choice. It is not my choice to give these childish acting individuals, any press.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Jim ryan said:
> ...


Don't expect me to justify a damn thing someone else does, I can't even justify what I do....


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Jim ryan said:
> ...


Are you a journalist?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Children rarely if ever, offer anything of value.




Sounds like you'd make a pretty shitty teacher, especially according to your own whining.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



 every person that speaks for any amount of time on any website, will tell you all that they are,  if you pay attention.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> How can Americans be so nasty......




Where are you from, headcase?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Jim ryan said:
> ...


I've not seen any AP styled journalist as of yet..


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Even if  you did, why would that be of any consequence?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Jim ryan said:
> ...


Why yes, I would know they paid attention in class....


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



 Pick any subject you choose, other than a woman's body or chemistry and if I can, I will  speak to you on that subject. I may have to do some research, but hey that's why I'm on the net, to challenge and to be challenged. I come here to learn what the kings and queens, prince and princesses and scientists have to offer.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Jim ryan said:
> ...


Boolean algebra expression of binary code...


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Why do you give journalists any thought at all?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Jim ryan said:
> ...


I was a journalism major in school...


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Ouch!!!


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



What did it teach you, that other non journalists don't know?


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



 Did journalism teach you Boolean  algebra?  If not, did you learn Boolean algebra?  Be careful, because I will do some research and if you don't know it I will find you out in a hurry.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Most every news reporter, is nothing more than a  glorified, Teleprompter reader.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



tell us what you know about Boolean algebra, from your own words and let us know if you think you can defend such with anything other then copy and paste, because any idiot can use copy and paste. Show us something new that you can offer, from Boolean algebra. That way we will know that your challenge is credible.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Jim ryan said:
> ...


I was an electronics tech and an electronic engineer student...


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



As you challenge with Boolean algebra, when you know nothing about it,  Keep changing the subject, it is by your words that you sink your own ship.
All are known by their own words, with time.


----------



## rdean (Jul 24, 2015)

*Schools refuse to teach children to think for themselves*

That's right wing code for keep children away from education.  Common sense tells you that magical creation and an earth only thousands of years old is laughable.  But if you are kept from a sensible education and that's all you are taught, it soon becomes all you will accept.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Jim ryan said:
> ...


I know about it, but you have yet to show you do, when you ask for a challenge...it's just a version of algebra used for binary code to prove a logical sequence...so a response of the action can be used to manipulate electronics and computers


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

I will make a prediction. Even though I use no cursory and no childish innuendo, even while I respect those that respect me, I will be thrown off of this site, because I don't fit in with  The average person taught in the school system, to copy and paste their entire lives, following the bouncing Redball of the government and those that pretend to lead.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



The two values in a binary variable, despite being coded numerically as 0 and 1, are generally considered to exist on a nominal scale, meaning they represent qualitatively different values that cannot be compared numerically. 

 The above is a definition that I extracted from the net and my question follows,  Science claims that Boolean algebra is used to  prove a logical sequence by your words, but the definition that I drew from the net says, it cannot be compared numerically.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

rdean said:


> *Schools refuse to teach children to think for themselves*
> 
> That's right wing code for keep children away from education.  Common sense tells you that magical creation and an earth only thousands of years old is laughable.  But if you are kept from a sensible education and that's all you are taught, it soon becomes all you will accept.



You talk about  magical creation , But I'm sure that you will be unable to argue or defend science in many different arenas. That makes your challenge worth nothing.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> I will make a prediction. Even though I use no cursory and no childish innuendo, even while I respect those that respect me, I will be thrown off of this site, because I don't fit in with  The average person taught in the school system, to copy and paste their entire lives, following the bouncing Redball of the government and those that pretend to lead.


How did you evaluate that nonsense?


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

instead of learning, you will use childishness, because you hate the truth and you hate what you do not know.  You speak for your children by such ignorance.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Jim ryan said:
> ...


logical sequence referring to intent of control to use as a desired sequence, or the opposite if a value is present, depending on the results designed...what sucks is you have to look your answers up, I don't...


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > I will make a prediction. Even though I use no cursory and no childish innuendo, even while I respect those that respect me, I will be thrown off of this site, because I don't fit in with  The average person taught in the school system, to copy and paste their entire lives, following the bouncing Redball of the government and those that pretend to lead.
> ...



What about your challenge first? You made a challenge and now you run away and change the subject. 

 you said I would not speak to the subject and yet here I am speaking to the subject while you run away. 
The two values in a binary variable, despite being coded numerically as 0 and 1, are generally considered to exist on a nominal scale, meaning they represent qualitatively different values that cannot be compared numerically. 

The above is a definition that I extracted from the net and my question follows, Science claims that Boolean algebra is used to prove a logical sequence by your words, but the definition that I drew from the net says, it cannot be compared numerically.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



 then you should be able to explain how the following is logical,  if the values cannot be compared numerically, in this mathematical formula below, right?

The two values in a binary variable, despite being coded numerically as 0 and 1, are generally considered to exist on a nominal scale, meaning they represent qualitatively different values that cannot be compared numerically.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



 You have the entire net to prove that I looked up my answers. Nowhere on the net will you find what I said, even though it is correct.  you cannot defend against what I said. The very definition proves you wrong. All I did was point it out.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > I will make a prediction. Even though I use no cursory and no childish innuendo, even while I respect those that respect me, I will be thrown off of this site, because I don't fit in with  The average person taught in the school system, to copy and paste their entire lives, following the bouncing Redball of the government and those that pretend to lead.
> ...



When enough of you are embarrest by the ignorance that you bring to this board, because I can point it out,enough of you will complain to the management and they will put me off the board, for the sake of the average individuals, that every board depends on. You don't want to learn, you want people to think you are right and by such, do you keep your children ignorant.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

I have been through this on countless websites, it's just the way it is.,  people don't want to believe that they were never talk anymore then copy and paste and follow the bouncing Redball. To have someone pointed out, is especially angering to those that are in that position. 

 There is no one that I find that can give me a run for my money so to speak. Most every single person has been taught copy and paste and follow the bouncing Redball. I am different,  because of my circumstances, my mothers homeschooling, as well as actual schooling in the Catholic schools and one public school at the end.  I have always challenged every single thing that I was taught, because of my circumstances. Most children want to fit in, so they do not challenge.  I wanted to fit in, but that was made impossible by all the surrounding circumstances. 

Yes, I know, you want your children to fit in, so they will copy and paste and follow the bouncing Redball, until mankind destroys himself and the earth.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

The following is how you choose. When I told all of you that it would be easy to assemble all the necessities to teach children to think for themselves, not one of you asked, what how or why. 

Your choice is to remain ignorant and your choice is that your children remain ignorant.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> When enough of you are embarrest [sic] by the ignorance that you bring to this board....


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> I have been through this on countless websites....




And it's never occurred to you that your problem might be you?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Schools teach your children just enough to do their jobs and nothing more. ....
> ...





And...no answer...


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




And...no answer...


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Teachers are always going to push their own ideas on our impressionable children and there isn't much we can do about that.  It's up to the parents to teach their kids how to think for themselves and stop telling them that the teacher is smarter than they are.  In most cases they are not.



The US is going to come up against increasing competition. China. The country of 1.3 billion people, churning out high school and university students in the millions every year who can study harder and be more robotic than those in the west. 

The west is going to have to find it's niche in the market, and that's thinking skills, creativity and so on. It's essential for schools to teach kids to think for themselves.

But then again those who think for themselves probably wouldn't vote for who the establishment want them to vote for...... so, it's not in their interests to promote this.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> The country of 1.3 billion people, churning out high school and university students in the millions every year who can study harder and be more robotic than those in the west.....




"more robotic"???


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 25, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Teachers are always going to push their own ideas on our impressionable children and there isn't much we can do about that.  It's up to the parents to teach their kids how to think for themselves and stop telling them that the teacher is smarter than they are.  In most cases they are not.
> ...



 I had not thought of that, but you are correct. Their culture is still in its infancy as far as learning the ways of the world, whereas the United States has known the ways of the world for two hundred years now or more,  dumbing down the general population. 

 The Chinese are asking every single question that they can, while the Americans for the most part, pretend that they know everything.  And when people ask the right questions, they get the correct answers and the more questions that they ask, the more chances they have of finding the right answers. 

 Most Americans quit asking questions, because they feel it makes them look stupid. The opposite is true, when we stop asking questions, we do become stupid.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 25, 2015)

It seems the best that  most of America has to offer, is the spelling police. The rest of you stick your head in the sand, that way you won't have to face your own ignorance.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




More nonsense you just pulled out of your ass?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> It seems the best that  most of America has to offer, is the spelling police. ....




If only you had "asked the right question," you might have found out the right answer is to use a dictionary until you learn English.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> ... the Americans for the most part, pretend that they know everything.  ....





Where exactly are you from, dopey?


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 25, 2015)

Lol, the best America has to offer is running down the legs of other countries like China.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 25, 2015)

The scientists must think everybody is ignorant, by the things they say.
New science by Jim Ryan
The big bang!

In any explosion, the material goes away from the focal point.
When this explosion happened everything shot straight away from this big explosion, considered to be the Big Bang. Now the evolutionists claim that gravity made all of this material congeal into the celestial bodies throughout the universe, but the scientist didn't quite think this through, because there was nothing in the universe until then, so there was no gravity, no celestial bodies to bring all of this material together and besides with no gravity, all of that material just shot out in a straight line and kept going on forever.  Without celestial bodies that are rotating and revolving, there is no gravity.

Scientist these days, they are so funny because they don't realize people can figure these things out.
By the way, did the big bang boom create space and if so, use science and show how it was done.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 25, 2015)

it seems the best that those super majority of America has to offer is the spelling police,  childish innuendo and name-calling. in my family, when children acted like such stupid little twits, the whole family put them in line. It's too bad America is too stupid to do such.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 25, 2015)

Red shift blueshift
New science by Jim Ryan

All galaxies travel at different speeds and all galaxies for the most part move at different angles. Some of these galaxies will have the same angle or will travel towards one another or in that general direction, from as far as billions of light-years away. 
When galaxies are in blueshift, that means that they are advancing towards one another or one is advancing on another one faster than that one can pull away.
Science claims that galaxies in red shift, prove that the universe is expanding. Science cannot prove such, because we also have blueshifted galaxies.  We know that when galaxies are headed towards us, that galaxy is in blueshift. 

Red shift by no means proves our universe is expanding, but since the scientists were never taught to think for themselves, they make up whatever bullshit they want.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Lol, the best America has to offer is running down the legs of other countries like China.




Try again in English, professor.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> it seems the best that those super majority of America has to offer is the spelling police,  childish innuendo and name-calling. in my family, when children acted like such stupid little twits, the whole family put them in line. It's too bad America is too stupid to do such.




Where are you from, dopey? Afraidtoanswerquestionstan?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 25, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > by what is said, the people in Mensa think that they are smart. From my point of view, the people in Mensa have a better memory, but basically they are not really smarter.
> ...



*not about memory*

perception

memory

judgment

reasoning


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Red shift blueshift
> New science by Jim Ryan
> 
> All galaxies travel at different speeds and all galaxies for the most part move at different angles. Some of these galaxies will have the same angle or will travel towards one another or in that general direction, from as far as billions of light-years away.
> ...





Holy crap you're an idiot.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 25, 2015)

Challenge everything. 
Space time curvature

By Jim Ryan


The earth does not lose anything, because it is spinning on its own axis, it is revolving around the sun and it is also revolving around the black hole at the center of the galaxy. While the sun is responsible for dragging around all of the planets in our solar system, the black hole at the center of our galaxy is responsible for guiding every Solar system through each galaxy.

If as Einstein claimed, that space and time are curved, how could all of these objects curve through space and lose nothing, if something wasn't powering all of these celestial bodies?

It's like a car on a race track, if it has an engine and it runs good and it has gasoline it will keep making its rounds around that track, but as soon as it runs out of gasoline, it will no longer go around the curved race track.
Our own solar system makes several sharp turns in its route through the galaxy, according to the morons in science.

If our solar system follows the course that this guy has laid out for our solar systems travel through the galaxy, you do understand that all the other solar systems must follow the same path, Right? They follow the same path, because we see the same stars in the night sky, every year, day in and day out, even as they change positions. Our solar system, planets and sun change positions, relative to them as well.
There is a picture of how our solar system tracks through the galaxy on this page. Notice the sharp turns.
If science is right, every other solar system must have the same turns in them, or else we would not see the consistency in every night sky, that we do. I don't agree with science as to the sharp turns, however, since science is making such claims, this is what my response must be. If one solar system acted in the manner that science claims, every single other solar system in our galaxy would have to act in the exact same manner. There ain't a chance in hell that is happening.

http://www.slate.com/blo

Addendum to my post and I know the super majority won't understand, but perhaps someone will. Our solar system has the sun at its center and power source, whereby everything revolves around the sun in our solar system. As we travel in an elliptical pattern around our sun, with our sun controlling all of these planets of ours, it must be that every solar system is traveling in the same kind of elliptical pattern. That means, that there can be no sharp turns as science claims.

If all of these solar systems were not traveling in the same elliptical pattern, we would not see the same stars that we see each night of the year, in their same places.

That has to mean that everyone of the solar systems in our galaxy travels in the same exact elliptical pattern around the center or the black hole at the center.

That also means, that the claims by science that our solar system makes four hard turns in its travels through our galaxy, is dead wrong.

Scroll down in the website that follows, to find the image that shows our supposed travels through our galaxy. Only a moron would write such, when everything else is elliptical in nature.

http://www.slate.com/blo


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 25, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Jim ryan said:
> ...



Tell us one thing that you have brought to the world that no one else has ever brought before. That way we will know that you have something of your own to offer, other than the copy and paste and following the bouncing Redball, that all schools teach.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 25, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...




that is what the iq test is made of 

like it or not


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 25, 2015)

Save for the one one millionth of 1% in America, the rest don't have brain one. The only thing you have is copy and paste and follow the bouncing Redball. China will overcome America in a few short years. Stay stupid America, it's what you choose.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 25, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> Jim ryan said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



How do you know, unless you are a member and then, explain,  Let's say the things that you claim.

Give us a question and answer that is relevant to your claims.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Save for the one one millionth of 1% in America, the rest don't have brain one. The only thing you have is copy and paste and follow the bouncing Redball. China will overcome America in a few short years. Stay stupid America, it's what you choose.





Where are you from, coward?


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 25, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2015)

It's official: little jimmy is just another idiot troll.


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 25, 2015)

Keep hiding behind these morons, you have nothing other than copy and paste and you know it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> Keep hiding behind these morons, you have nothing other than copy and paste and you know it.




When was the last time you set food inside a classroom?


----------



## Jim ryan (Jul 25, 2015)

You hide behind these morons and your children will do the same thing.  You deserve everything that happens to you and your children.  Just remember, you chose this, you chose to hide behind simpletons and idiots, making your children the morons that you hide behind tomorrow.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 26, 2015)

Jim ryan said:


> You hide behind these morons and your children will do the same thing.  You deserve everything that happens to you and your children.  Just remember, you chose this, you chose to hide behind simpletons and idiots, making your children the morons that you hide behind tomorrow.




Are you insulting the children of other members here, dopey?










When was the last time you set food inside a classroom?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 26, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Jim ryan said:
> ...



Mine was opened and inside the textbook I was supposed to be reading. I remember one teacher saying sarcastically "It's amazing how much information you pick up between the pages of those books you're constantly reading in class". 

The only class where I paid attention 100% of the time, was French. That's because no English was allowed from the time we came into the room.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 26, 2015)

Dragonlady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



>>The only class where I paid attention 100% of the time, was French. That's because no English was allowed from the time we came into the room.<<

A bit like when I tried to learn sign language.  The class moved too fast for me, the teacher would not allow me to video tape him during class so I could review the lessons over and over at home.  It really did not help as no one around me used sign language so it served not point in trying to communicate with then using sign.  Lip reading was faster and easier with them.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 26, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Republicans have been very vocal in their objection to teaching critical thinking.



Nothing wrong with critical thinking, so long as there are things inside the kiddies' skulls to think critically about.


----------

